# Shay Locomotive.



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

My wife has decided she needs her own locomotive (and cab). Of course, she saw a video of a real shay locomotive operating, and asks "Do they make those in G-scale?"

Oh, good. 

Yes, they do.

Now, the curves on my current mainline are Piko R3 curves. Will the 3-truck shay run on them? Will the 2-truck shay run on them? If only the 2-truck will, where do I find a 2-truck shay that isn't an early date plastic truck locomotive?


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

yes they will run just fine on R3, as that is what i run and i have a shay. i have ran it on R1 curves with no problems. i have the 3 truck version. here is where i got mine:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BACHMANN-G...529740?hash=item569ff08dcc:g:ioYAAMXQNbxReZmN

runs real well too! hope this helps!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The link Nate provided (above) is Al Kramer, who has a good reputation around here and keeps his prices low.

If you decide on a 2-truck shay, be aware that Bachmann sold new trucks to replace the old plastic ones that cracked. (They didn't give them away as warranty items.) Do a search and you'll find several threads on what to look for.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would not buy a 2 truck unless:

1. It already has the updated metal trucks.
or
2. I knew how much the replacement trucks cost and have factored that into the total purchase.

Note, the trucks are $369 list from Bachmann:
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5295


Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a friend that bought a three-truck Bachmann Shay back in 2010 or 2011, his first entry into LS. He talked to Jonathan Blues (owner of Electric Model Works) about this Shay and he recommended the three-truck over the two-truck. Better engineered mechanically. He also had Jonathan install the new metal trucks at the same time he had Airwire/Phoenix Sound installed. That loco is my friends favorite runner now. Still performing flawlessly. The real test came when he ran it on the big layout at Fairplex layout in Pomona.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are confusing me,

I thought that the original issue 2 truck Shay, from back about 1997, called the 36 ton version was/is the one with the self destroying trucks.

The second issue of the 2 truck Shay the 38 ton version had the new metal trucks from the factory.

The 3 truck Shay was issued from the factory with the metal trucks.

I haven't priced replacement trucks lately so I don't know if they are still available from anyone but Bachmann. Glad I replaced all mine when the were $99 per set.

Anyway that is the way I remember it.
Rick

Just checked, Train World has them for $199 per set


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

ReindeerPass has them for $184.89


----------

